# abscess on the eye



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

Hiya

One of my older girls Mokie (2yrs and a bit now) recently went blind in one eye (it gradually got cloudy and vets had said it s more than likely age) Last night I notice a little yellowing in the eye, so I took her to the vet today (this morning it was a lot worse - kinda sucks its happening really fast rather than gradual, feel stuck like I cant do anything) However she doesn't seem phased by it all all, shes eating drinking still chasing about with the others. 
The vet gave me two options either have the eye removed which would be 120£ and risk of further complications or just wait it out and let the eye shrivel up. It could either be a tumour which could then spread to the other eye or it could simply have gotten scratched. 
Ive been blasting about on google for a while and cant find anyone thats had a similar experience. 

So my question is, have any of you had this experience? 

Because shes not bothered by it at all, the vet advised waiting it out for a week, as antibiotics will do nothing for it and an operation would be risky. 

We had a nice afternoon together and both fell asleep on the sofa ^^

Thanks ^^ 

-Lorna-


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

thats my girl ^^ Mokie


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

I took it just now, theres no weeping and the skin around hasnt swelled, shes also making a lot of snorting sounds, shes been on round of antibiotics and shes just been snorting for a while now >.<


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

that first pic looks like a cataract, the 2nd looks more like glaucoma.

If you can wait til I get home tonight, I will show you pics of the different things and more explanation on each condition. I have been through 5 enucleations with my rescue rats, so know the ins and outs


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

Im going to the vets again tomorrow, but yeah I can wait, Im around all night ^^ Thank you


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good. I don't have access to Photobucket to get to the eye pics in my medical folder. An hour or so I should be able to help. If I don't post by 8 pm (its 5:21 now) then send me a quick email reminder. RL can be sooo distracting


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

This is your typical cataract starting up, a silvery disc over the pupil that gets bigger over time. Its normal and shouldn't cause any issues, just a sign of aging. Some older rats will never get cataracts as well.










This is glaucoma. This is Posie, her eye was a bit different from your standard glaucoma

July 24









Sep 20









It stayed for a long time not causing any issues until recently. It started to bulge out, cause pain and the whole thing changed.










and the night after her enucleation (she was 26 months when this was done, 2 weeks ago)










In your 2nd and more recent picture is it starting to bleed into the eyeball?

I have other pics of eye injuries and glaucoma if you need them?


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah its quite red in the rest of the eye now, and yours is the same age as mine 2 years and a bit. I just feel really guilty at the moment because I don't have enough funds for a 120£+ operation. 
The vet has worried me also about the anesthetic. My two boys were fine when they went under to have their man hood taken. The vet just seemed to think it could cause further problems.  But I want it to get fixed, I dont want to loose her, but I dont want her kept alive in stress for my sake >.< I just feel really stuck of what to do. And its has happened really fast like a couple days ago it was just a dull grey pupil nothing like your first picture of glaucoma. But yeah last night when i got in it was bulging and yellow, it happened so fast, nothing gradual


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

I just worry what Im going to wake up to in the morning. She doesn't seem in pain at all, its like nothing is there. It looks horrible and like it should be painful, but shes fine. She ate a trillion cheerios tonight when I had her out, and she was digging away under clothes and such.


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

also mokies eye looks dry and dimpled, was yours like that?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

roombalicious said:


> also mokies eye looks dry and dimpled, was yours like that?


It should never look dry, you might want to look into getting eye ointment (human grade and non-steroidal) or eye drops just to keep it from drying out. Dimpled could mean that the eye was scratched and the globe ruptured. and it make shrink and die over time, but it is best to get metacam (pain med) and antibiotics to prevent any infection. If the eye starts to bulge out, you may need to have her pts if you cannot afford the surgery.

This girl had her eye scratched and she didn't have her eye out...we did the watch and wait route, the vet at that time was sure she would die...










Weeks of changes ensued










2 months later










This is very typical glaucoma, she had her eye removed...this girl was pts last week, at 3 years of age


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

It is bulging, but yeah it dimples in the middle. PTS ? Can you name any eye oitments that I could look into. We do have a health shop down the road, would there be something in there?


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

oh put to sleep - >.<


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.elixirhealth.co.uk/vizulize-dry-eyes-10ml~3538 would this be suitable for dryness?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

roombalicious said:


> http://www.elixirhealth.co.uk/vizulize-dry-eyes-10ml~3538 would this be suitable for dryness?


Yep that is fine


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

well Ill see what shes like in the morning and if I can get any ointments from the vets, pain killers antibiotics e.t.c. and then I'll go and buy some of this. And let her pig out on a baby food pudding pot while we watch a film ^.^ Thank you you've been a big help, I think Im going to have to wait and watch, try and keep her comfortable. Give her a great last week or so ^^
Ugh its so hard, I hate making these grown up decisions some times.


----------



## roombalicious (Nov 22, 2011)

I took her to the vets today and I managed to see the top boss vet ^^ He had a thorough look and decided due to being blind in that eye she must have caught it somehow. Its a lot more red today, and he explained that it was capillaries linking up to heal, and that they're moving quite fast, so that's good news. The swelling has gone down as well, and he gave me some antibiotic eye drops (thank god) and he hopes she'll be a lot better in 10 days, and that all that will be left is a hazy eye and a white scar!! I just hope now she'll be alright


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

roombalicious said:


> I took her to the vets today and I managed to see the top boss vet ^^ He had a thorough look and decided due to being blind in that eye she must have caught it somehow. Its a lot more red today, and he explained that it was capillaries linking up to heal, and that they're moving quite fast, so that's good news. The swelling has gone down as well, and he gave me some antibiotic eye drops (thank god) and he hopes she'll be a lot better in 10 days, and that all that will be left is a hazy eye and a white scar!! I just hope now she'll be alright


Ohh good to hear


----------

